# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Snakeskin Robot, Bertoldi Group, Materials and Structures by Design, Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bertoldi Group, Materials and Structures by Design, Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Buckling induced kirigami

Published on Feb 24, 2017




> Researchers at the Harvard John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences (SEAS) are drawing material inspiration from the ancient Japanese paper craft of kirigami.


"New pop-up strategy inspired by cuts, not folds"
The ancient art of kirigami is inspiring a new class of materials 

by Leah Burrows
February 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Snakeskin Robot

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> A team of researchers from the Harvard John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences (SEAS) has developed a soft robot inspired by snakeskin. The robotic scales are made using kirigami - an ancient Japanese paper craft that relies on cuts, rather than origami folds, to change the properties of a material.  As the robot stretches, the flat kirigami surface is transformed into a 3D-textured surface, which grips the ground just like snakeskin.

----------

